# NorCal frame painter recommendation



## CJA (Sep 24, 2003)

My carbon Scott Addict has clear coat flaws on the top tube and the integrated seat post. There are very small air bubbles that are barely visible but now the clear coat is beginning to peel in places. It's only on those two tubes? Can anyone recommend someone that can remove the factory clear coat and reapply? I'm in Sacramento so hopefully someone relatively close.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

Calfee design builds repairs and paints all carbon frames. In Watsonville.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

CJA said:


> ... I'm in Sacramento so hopefully someone relatively close.


Down in Lodi, John Tallerico from the bicycle cafe might be able to help you.


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

I've got a great customer painter here in Sonoma County, his work on Harley is award winning if that's what you're looking for


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

A lot of Calfee's work is done by Joe's Bicycle Painting in Watsonville, Bicycle Painting - Joe's Bicycle Painting

Ed Litton is a master of all arts, building, brazing, painting and he's in Richmond. He favors steel but I'm sure he could finish and paint carbon:
Ed litton


----------



## ChunkyMC (Jun 16, 2004)

Steve Rex in sacramento builds primarly steel frames, but i have also seen a few of his carbon tubes frames . I think he still uses Russ Pickett out of chico for painting.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

+2 for Russ Pickett. Ask Steve Rex for contact info.
Russ is not an internet guy.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

+3 for Russ/Steve. I dealt with Steve on an S&S retrofit, but the paint was done by Russ and the attention to detail was astounding.


----------

